# What's Your Nano Word Count?



## J Anfinson (Nov 2, 2014)

This is just somewhere to post your word count for a pat on the back or a little bit of encouragement.

Day 2 and I'm doing okay. 3715


----------



## Mistique (Nov 2, 2014)

4338 words for me at day two.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 3, 2014)

5857 words into _Adrift_, as of today. Good start ^.^


----------



## Mythel (Nov 3, 2014)

Day 2, 3093 words.

Whew! This is going to be interesting for sure. ^^

~Myst


----------



## Silver (Nov 3, 2014)

Day 3: 9303


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 3, 2014)

Great job, everyone. 

I've already managed to kill off three main characters. This might just be the worst story I've ever written.


----------



## PiP (Nov 3, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> This might just be the worst story I've ever written.


 ...or laying the foundations for the best!


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 3, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I've already managed to kill off three main characters. This might just be the worst story I've ever written.



You say that like it's a bad thing.

Great word counts, everybody!


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 3, 2014)

One was shot by a crazy guy, one couldn't handle the stress and blew his brains out, and the other died when an asteroid hit the earth. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 3, 2014)

In the 6K words of my WIP so far, 3000 years go by. Good times.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 3, 2014)

After three days I am rounding in at 5k. I am still working on my main project as well. Plus papers for Uni, I must just be in a writing mood.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 3, 2014)

5227 for day 3. Still chugging along.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 4, 2014)

6,900 on the dot as of today, putting me at 1725 average words per day so far, ahead of schedule. Still, it's early today, I may write more.


----------



## Mistique (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm at 7033

I can feel faitigue setting in (the MS kind, not the kind everyone else gets) and if that one hits me hard enough I will be out of business (writing wise) for at least a few days.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 4, 2014)

Ending the day for my NANO piece at 6,679 words. I have no idea if I am behind, ahead, or somewhere in the middle. I did not outline a bit, I just decided to chug along, and see where the words take me.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 4, 2014)

7068 words as of today. Pure crap, too.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 5, 2014)

Just hit 8613, still on schedule. Keep it up, Bishop boy!


----------



## BabyGizmo (Nov 5, 2014)

So today is technically my first day. And so far, it only being 2:40 pm, I am at 1,071. I keep getting distracted. Phone calls, facebook, my horribly messy half thrown together office. I'm thinking about giving up for the day.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 5, 2014)

BabyGizmo said:


> So today is technically my first day. And so far, it only being 2:40 pm, I am at 1,071. I keep getting distracted. Phone calls, facebook, my horribly messy half thrown together office. I'm thinking about giving up for the day.



Every word you write today is one more you didn't have yesterday. Who cares if you're late. Keep it going.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 5, 2014)

For those who need the extra push...

[video=youtube;tYzMYcUty6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYzMYcUty6s[/video]


----------



## Skodt (Nov 5, 2014)

8,019 and day five is in the books folks.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm at 6k, but haven't worked on this thing for a couple days. Back to it this evening and pushing hard. I have a pretty good idea for this one and I like the characters a lot.


----------



## BabyGizmo (Nov 5, 2014)

Bishop said:


> For those who need the extra push...
> 
> [video=youtube;tYzMYcUty6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYzMYcUty6s[/video]



Thank you Bishop! I needed that!


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 5, 2014)

8744


----------



## BabyGizmo (Nov 5, 2014)

Final count as I shut down for the night. 2,121.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 6, 2014)

I cheated and started writing before the month began (translation: I have no idea what my word count was before the month started). My WIP has 35,982 words as of this morning. We shall go from there. I'd estimate since November began, I might have put down a solid 5 to 10 k.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 6, 2014)

Still where I was yesterday, because I've spent all of today rewriting a novel's ending, and clocked over 3,000 words doing that. I might be able to get to my nano later, but this looks like a missed day for me--but I can make it up


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 6, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Still where I was yesterday, because I've spent all of today rewriting a novel's ending, and clocked over 3,000 words doing that. I might be able to get to my nano later, but this looks like a missed day for me--but I can make it up



That's what weekends are good for. I hope to double my output.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 6, 2014)

^Weekends are for beer, and football, and beer. 

I moved past 9k today; ending with 9,164.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 6, 2014)

Eight thousand, twenty-six.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 6, 2014)

9485 right now. Hoping to break 10,000 before I'm done for the day.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't really know why, but I sat down and wrote more. 10,038 now. Which means I am directly on track for 50,000 words. Nano here I come.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 6, 2014)

That LOL was a mis-fire, Anfinson.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 6, 2014)

10,024

My brain is dead.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow. Everyone's doing so well here. I'm at 3780 but this weekend should be productive. Can't go galavanting with the squad until post-Thanksgiving, and just finished all my Midterms. Going to NaNo so hard.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 7, 2014)

10,281 as of today. Puts me about 1000 words behind the mark I should be at as of the 7th. Not bad, I can get some extra work done this weekend.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 7, 2014)

10,552. Hoping to get caught up m'self.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 7, 2014)

10607

Now I'm a thousand behind too. I'm just too tired today. Hope the weekend gets me caught up. If not, I'll keep it going whether I finish the 30th or later.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 7, 2014)

Neck-in-neck, Anfinson!


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 7, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Neck-in-neck, Anfinson!



Very much so, but I'll bet yours makes more sense. Mine's more like 10K "words". Lol.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 8, 2014)

15204. Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Skodt (Nov 10, 2014)

I did not have a good writing weekend at all. Matter of fact, it didn't happen for me this weekend. Today though I am back on the pony. My Nano piece is now at 11,229 words, and far behind schedule. Though, I do in face hope to bring my word count up this coming weekend.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 10, 2014)

Same here, Skodt. I'm at 12,000 and it's going to take a lot of extra daily writing to win. Doubt it'll happen at this point, but it doesn't matter all that much to me. I'll keep the story going until it's done whether the 30th or next July.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm at 16680. Today was mind-numbing after a twelve hour day at work including driving to Alabama and back, of all things. Still wrote enough to catch today's quota.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 11, 2014)

10,772 today. 

So I didn't get any work done over the weekend. I bought an Xbox One. Between Call of Duty and now Halo: the Master Chief Collection, I didn't write what I should have. BUT FEAR NOT...

I'm working three saturday shifts and working black friday. The offices will be empty, and I will be writing. I'm definitely going to be able to make up for the lost time! Anyway, back to AT LEAST get today's minimum done...


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> 10,772 today.
> 
> So I didn't get any work done over the weekend. I bought an Xbox One. Between Call of Duty and now Halo: the Master Chief Collection, I didn't write what I should have. BUT FEAR NOT...
> 
> I'm working three saturday shifts and working black friday. The offices will be empty, and I will be writing. I'm definitely going to be able to make up for the lost time! Anyway, back to AT LEAST get today's minimum done...



So then you're not actually going to get any work done those days...just write. I'm telling your boss.

Of course, I could easily forget what I heard if a batch of cookies were to appear on my desk.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 11, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> So then you're not actually going to get any work done those days...just write. I'm telling your boss.
> 
> Of course, I could easily forget what I heard if a batch of cookies were to appear on my desk.



>.>

I'd worry about that, but I'm fairly certain they're aware I write a lot at work. So much of my time is sitting, waiting for the phone to ring with a server crash or data failure. Ah, tech.

Still. Expect the cookies at midnight.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> >.>
> 
> I'd worry about that, but I'm fairly certain they're aware I write a lot at work. So much of my time is sitting, waiting for the phone to ring with a server crash or data failure. Ah, tech.
> 
> Still. Expect the cookies at midnight.



No fair, they make me do stuff. Even on Saturdays.

Chewy chocolate chip would be awesome.


----------



## Mistique (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had to abandon NaNoWriMo. After about a week of working hard every day the faitigue of the MS caught up with me and knocked my mind out to a barely concious level. This is too much for me, so I will continue (with the guidance of my writing coach) at a slower pace. I will get there in the end, I will just be the turtle and not the hare.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 11, 2014)

Mistique said:


> I have had to abandon NaNoWriMo. After about a week of working hard every day the faitigue of the MS caught up with me and knocked my mind out to a barely concious level. This is too much for me, so I will continue (with the guidance of my writing coach) at a slower pace. I will get there in the end, I will just be the turtle and not the hare.



Getting there is what's important, not the days needed to achieve it. Hope you're doing okay, Misti!


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't abandoned mine, I'm just not working at a frantic pace anymore. The quality is already better.


----------



## Mistique (Nov 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Getting there is what's important, not the days needed to achieve it. Hope you're doing okay, Misti!



That is exactly my thinking. I am fine. A few more days of taking it slow - knitting chrismas decorations mostly or just sleeping - and I am back to my 'normal' self, whatever that might be! Thanks for the response.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 11, 2014)

I have broke the 12k mark. I really hope I find some fire this weekend. I will be finishing up my paper for Uni tonight, and that means a little more free time! So, we will see if it goes into this story or my main piece.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 11, 2014)

18,405. My butt hurts, and I'm going for a jog. If I keel over in traffic, somebody finish this damn thing for me by the end of the month.


----------



## CraniumInsanium (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm at 1333. Totally just meandering as I go. Suppose that's what I get for just jumping in with no planning. When I'm at work I'm trying to imagine the way the larger pieces fit together, in order to....build up to checkpoints in the story of which I have no idea what they are so far. Nano is good for what it's worth I guess, just for forcing out the words. I figure there'll be a breakthrough when everything just flows. 

If anyone remembers from the last Literary maneuvers I was in, this is a tie-in to the story I wrote. Sci-fi isn't what I'm really familiar with, and I've been waiting to dip my toes into the murky void which is science fiction. So...Kelsaw gets the larger novel she probably deserves. Or that universe gets it's story I guess. Yay, ALIENS!!! Also, there's probably several topics which I should probably do research on, and I've never till now done research, so thus the over-thinking things I'm clueless about. Which is why being a writer is fun, I CAN MAKE EVERYTHING UP BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Bishop (Nov 12, 2014)

12,796. Back on-track, still have about 300 words to write today, then I will be feeling good. Still a ways to go before caught up with where I SHOULD be.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 12, 2014)

13,217 is the new word count. About 1,200 words today. Which is pretty good considering my mind is fried from a 12 page paper, that ended up being 15 pages, for Uni. All in all, a productive day I suppose.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 12, 2014)

Broke the 20k marker today. I was feeling all momentum-ish until I read about a guy who's at 47k today and will finish up "probably tonight."


----------



## Skodt (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy cow. I doubt I will even make the mark, and people are already finishing. I will just pretend no matter what, that mine is better, or he has no life.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a feeling most of those people are writing stream-of-consciousness malarky to make those word counts. I actually tried it, but it felt so pointless I couldn't make myself do it for long.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Boondoggle! Just cranked out my 40,000th word. What's that, 5,000 this month? Bring it on, fictional reality I type about.


----------



## PiP (Nov 13, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I have a feeling most of those people are writing stream-of-consciousness malarky to make those word counts. I actually tried it, but it felt so pointless I couldn't make myself do it for long.



I used stream-of-consciousness to complete NaNo in 2012. It worked just fine for me because instead of thinking about the writing, I imagined I was sharing the story with a friend, so as I wrote, I told the story out loud. Yes, I stumbled in places, but I kept writing. Anything I wasn't happy with, rather than edit, I highlighted the text in red and 50,000 words just flew past. I recently shared the first chapter to the WF Workshop for crit. For me the whole point of Nano was to get the story down on paper not nit-pick on the correct use of punctuation. I actually completed NaNo in just over two weeks because I was travelling, and then got a nasty chest infection. If you want to complete it, you will find some way of doing so. Go for it!

That said... everyone works to their own method and style. 

Onwards...


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 13, 2014)

Glad it worked for you, PiP. All I got was a steaming pile of random micro fiction.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 13, 2014)

15K! Pretty happy about today. I got a lot out in the story and I really feel I have paved a good path. We will see how that works out, but for tonight I feel really good about this.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 15, 2014)

24,018 as of late last night. Hoping this weekend to get ahead by at least 2-3k so I can still finish despite the work travel, holidays, and LM Judging coming up. Probably won't check back into this thread for a week or so, but I wish you guys all Godspeed with your writing. 

Edit - 25,500. Over halfway, and right on track. Went and looked at last year's stats, and I was way ahead of where I am now. Go, dammit, go!

Edit - 28,466! Gotta keep from killing one of my characters off. It almost happened twice today. Fun times!


----------



## Skodt (Nov 15, 2014)

I didn't write last night. Today I have gotten 500 words onto the screen. I am just not feeling motivated, mostly because I think I may be coming down with a cold :-/ I have one more week of Uni until thanksgiving break. I am going to get some things done that week, even if it kills me.

^I wrote this, figured I was being lazy and went and cranked out another 800 words. So, now my count is at 16,208


----------



## Skodt (Nov 16, 2014)

Up to 17,508 after this mornings session.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 17, 2014)

I guess it is just me at the moment. :-({|=

I am up to 18,572


----------



## Playboy V (Nov 17, 2014)

Back in November 1st, I started off with two novels, to see which one would develop into a better story. Two completely diffrent stories, one about a cop, and another about a musician. First weeks of November were pretty good (for me, personally). But then, depression struck, I got drunk, and momentum got fucked. 

Anyway, here's total word count of both stories, as of tonight: 1669 (musician) and 2163 (cop)


----------



## thepancreas11 (Nov 17, 2014)

44,000 as of this morning; that might be anywhere between 10 and 15k this month. (CAN SOMEONE, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, PLEASE TABULATE MY ACTUAL NUMBER?)


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 17, 2014)

I broke the 30k mark today, coming in somewhere around 30,130. I'm a day ahead now, and aiming to build on that. The story's coming together nicely.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 18, 2014)

Broke the 20K mark. Just barely though, 20,019 as of tonight.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 18, 2014)

Somehow, part of mine is missing. It's like I've lost about a thousand/maybe little more words somewhere, but oh well. I'm at 13,000. The story I'm concentrating on now is interesting at least.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 18, 2014)

Keep pushing on, guys!

I passed 32k mark today, and had to stop and write a short story, post that crappy thing up in the Workshop. It gave me a strange momentum boost, and now I'm back at the NaNo. Part of me just wants to be DONE with it.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 18, 2014)

Great going, plur! I'm beginning to see how knowing your story might help a lot with nano.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 19, 2014)

21,005 after today's writing session. I am too far behind to make a run at 50K, but I would be happy hitting 30K and knowing I did 1k a day for 30 days.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll be happy to do better than last year. Only about 500 words to tie it.


----------



## Skodt (Nov 20, 2014)

22,088


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 21, 2014)

35,605. People are dying!


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm at 40,118 and about sick of writing today. Anyone else cruising toward some kind of 50k finish before month's end? I'm hoping to finish by Wednesday so I can travel for the holiday with the fam and not think about this infernal story that's been keeping me awake.


----------



## PiP (Nov 22, 2014)

Well done, Plu! 

I remember when I hit the 40,000 mark the last 10,000 words flowed easily. Up until that point it felt like I'd been pushing water uphill.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 23, 2014)

42,020 -

Anybody still in this thing?


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 23, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> 42,020 -
> 
> Anybody still in this thing?



Not enough to win it, but I am adding words little by little.


----------



## bookmasta (Nov 23, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> 42,020 -
> 
> Anybody still in this thing?



While I haven't been participating directly in Nanowrimo, I've been keeping track of the word count in the rewrite of one of my manuscripts. My total for this month stands at 51,014. So I guess to an extent, I was in it, and now I'm out of it.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 23, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> While I haven't been participating directly in Nanowrimo, I've been keeping track of the word count in the rewrite of one of my manuscripts. My total for this month stands at 51,014. So I guess to an extent, I was in it, and now I'm out of it.



Hey, that counts! Nice work.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 23, 2014)

I sooo badly wanted to just bury this thing tonight, but I don't think I have 7500 left in me today.  At least I have the balance of the story mapped out in my head, and I think it's going to go a bit over 50k. Maybe that will leave something useable after editing (my concern with a novel this short is after hacking out and editing, it might not retain enough length). -- Oh well, I'm going to get the story down and worry about all that later.
View attachment 6899

Edit - 46,029... Finishing up tomorrow night I hope. Story's going great.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll go ahead and say it because I know you'll make it, Plu. Congrats on the win.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 26, 2014)

Ka-Boom! I wrote 4,000 words today and buttoned up the rough draft. Probably another 3-4k in filling holes in the plot, then I'll start hacking and whacking on it. No real idea whether it's long enough to be considered a real novel, but I'm pretty pleased with the outcome. Good story, decent characters. Increase in self-discipline, which is why I like to do this in the first place. Thanks for the support, those of you that do. 

I hope anyone else who's pushing to finish this has good luck in their final thrust. I'm glad to see that 50k mark, m'self.

View attachment 6920


----------



## PiP (Nov 26, 2014)

Congratulations, Plu! An amazing achievement and a great lesson in self-discipline!


----------



## twelvesoswald (Nov 30, 2014)

I ended my novel on the 27th I ended it at 56,886 and it was my first year doing it. I had so much fun, that I said that I would revise and edit the work with everyone.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 30, 2014)

Good job, twelve-o!


----------



## Playboy V (Nov 30, 2014)

Total of what I wrote in November is 5017 words. Just 10,000 short of Nanos minimum. Fuck it, I'm lucky if I can find enough power within to complete some shit by the end of 2014.


----------



## PiP (Nov 30, 2014)

twelvesoswald said:


> I ended it at 56,886 and it was my first year doing it.


congratulations!
:champagne:


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 30, 2014)

15638

Meh. Better than last year, and maybe next year I'll be smart enough to know at least somewhat what I'm writing instead of just typing. On the plus side, it was good practice and I know a little more about my characters.


----------



## twelvesoswald (Nov 30, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Good job, twelve-o!


Thanks to you both!


----------



## Skodt (Dec 1, 2014)

When I finished last night. I was at 23K. I kind of just faded off the last week. I had a week off Uni, and I took advantage of it with friends and family.


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 27, 2014)

I finished NaNo early with 107,683 words because--for all intents and purposes--I did not have a life for the month of November, and I didn't sleep very much.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 2, 2015)

1,687 so far. I'm behind on Day Two already, but I've got some spare time today to make up the difference. Onward!


----------



## movieman (Nov 2, 2015)

Kyle R said:


> 1,687 so far. I'm behind on Day Two already, but I've got some spare time today to make up the difference. Onward!



I'm already into Day Four, hoping to finish Day Five tonight .


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck, guys. I'm not doing it this year, although I am working on finishing last years attempt.  Think I'm a little over 24,000 now.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 2, 2015)

2293 words thus far.

Let's go go go


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 2, 2015)

Grizz, where the hell have you been?? Missed you.


----------



## ra1902 (Nov 3, 2015)

End of day three and I'm still moving along. Two more good hours left on writing time, but I have currently 17.721. It's nice to be ahead. I'll be slowing down soon enough.


----------



## movieman (Nov 4, 2015)

Broke 10,000, but slowing down now I have to work out where the story is going...


----------



## bookmasta (Nov 4, 2015)

Keep going!


----------



## CRAlexander (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm hanging in at 6784 words at the moment.  Have a pretty good idea of where I'm going to end up, just need to work out how exactly to get there.  Then I'll see if the journey changes the destination along the way.


----------



## ra1902 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm sitting at just over 30k I had hoped to be at 40k tonight but I doubt that's going to happen. I'm at my I don't want to write right now, plus other reasons why today will be not happening. Still I am ahead of where I need to be so it's all good.


----------



## kellypeace (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm just above 20,000 words (I'm writing with a partner) but haven't written anything since Thursday :/


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 15, 2015)

Set my alarm for daft o'clock, and managed 31,029 so far, even spending an hour editing the previous day's words. - Thing is, I think momentum does help promote some very healthy prose, and I'm pleased with the standard to date. Yeh, word count is great, but far better if they're words that count too.

It'll be great if I can trundle through December at the same pace, but it's very, very tiring when you're as laden with misspent years as I am...


----------



## ra1902 (Nov 20, 2015)

Working at 42k. Slowed down quite a bit. I struggled with being sick for a couple days again.


----------



## ra1902 (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, I did it. I actually finished early in the month compared to my rushing to get the words done in the last couple days. Validated at 50,100 words.  I actually finished the story I was working on. I only counted the words written November. I still have a few handwritten pages to type up and add in, but with those counted and the written portion before November, the first draft is roughly 70k. 

I'm in the process of writing in a few scenes in the first book and starting on the Novella that comes between the first book and this one. I hadn't planned on writing it, but I really wanted to so I'm going to.


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats to everyone who met the count or even who managed to get something done.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, I managed to break through 50,000 a couple of days ago, and now stand at almost 57,000. I needed NaNoWriMo as, of recent, my output has been a little less than I would have liked. When you lose momentum, it's so damned easy to surrender to excuses such as a headache or a frozen shoulder (I've used them all other than writer's block!) 

As I posted elsewhere, if just 10,000 people managed at least 50,000 words, that's half a billion new ones formed in November. Doubtless, a decent proportion will go on to entertain both ours and future generations. - It doesn't get more awesome than that!


----------



## ra1902 (Dec 2, 2015)

Well done to all!


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 2, 2016)

I never did do nano-wrimo because of adult content...namely profanity and course language and the somewhat adult nature of my writing--i mean i can write stuff that doesn't include porn and or violence,but i dunno if i can write a novel that long without somebody calling somebody a punk bitch or telling them to fuck off


----------

